# Savage/Springfield 840 ejector question



## Darien1 (Jun 5, 2011)

I picked up a Savage /Springfield Model 840 in 30-30 last week end.  It shoots good but won't eject the empty shells after they have been extracted from the chamber by the bolt.  I've checked the rifle and can't see anything that I can even identify as the ejector.  Does anyone know just where it should be located and what it might look like?


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 6, 2011)

Source for exta magazines: 

http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/magazine_rifle.html

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Search.aspx?catid=0&filter=158930B

http://www.ammoclip.com/S/savage_325_340_840.htm

Some of the parts: 

http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Search.aspx?filter=savage+340+ejector

A good source for both with lower prices:

http://www.wisnersinc.com/rifles/savage/325-340.html


Here's a pic that might help:


----------



## Darien1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks.  I was able to find it and pull it out.  All the pieces are there.  I thought the spring was in backwards but it won't gon in any other way so I am assuming I need a new spring.  Thanks for the information.


----------

